

Mozilla Does Not Have Enough Firefox Aurora Users - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7007/products/mozilla-does-not-have-enough-firefox-aurora-users

======
cpeterso
Aurora would have more beta testers if it supported Firefox 4 extensions. Sure
they might not work 100% correctly, but that's why it's called a _beta_. I
don't mind dogfooding beta software, but you will have pry my beloved browser
extensions from my cold, dead hands first.

I've heard that the Firefox beta channel plans to support Firefox 4
extensions. But until then, Aurora will continue to have not enough users.

